# zombie fallout shelter in bathroom. Ideas?



## Jottle (May 30, 2013)

This year I'm planning a total bathroom makeover in the form of a zombie fallout shelter. Anyone have some ideas for this? I searched the forum, but didn't find any specific threads. 

I'm going to be projecting atmosfearfx's "zombie invasion" onto the bathroom window, will have supplies and a gas mask in the bathroom, there will be one of those "in case of zombies break glass" cases with a fake handgun and bullets inside, as well as a "zombie fallout shelter" sign on the outside door of the bathroom. There will be a huge stack of impossibly long books on the bathroom counter. And I'm putting up a sign on the toilet tank that reads "Emergency Potable Water." What else am I missing?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

How bout lighting that looks like the emergency lights that come on when the electricity goes out?


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hmmm,my fall out shelter is going to be in my garage ..so, I will have some barricades, beer pong table(always necessary) coolers for beer.. Siren lights,warning sign for zombies... Bathrooms are hard to decorate ..wish you luck!!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

You could try and make bodys wrapped in cloth with some blood on them and hang them in the tub or try this, this is from a game and i thought this might be an idea also


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Lots of emergency signage. Lots of checklists could look pretty cool!


----------



## SMR (Aug 4, 2013)

Make a checklist and place it next to the "In Case" boxes. List where all the emergency items are in the bathroom, and then place them in those places. Just a bonus for the curious guests. You could also have your fallout shelter be compromised. Close the shower curtain and tape up a sign in red sharpie warning them not to open. Then have a prop in there, one that groans occasionally would be nice. 

You could also have a journal with attached pen open on the tank or sink. Start it out with a few survivors writing quick entries there about their plight. Hopefully, some of your guests might take the initiative to jot their own quick note down.

Of course, I do have to ask, you're not planning to have a lot of guests, right? Because that'd be an awful long line for the toilet with people snooping around in there.


----------

